# 8nBait Heaver on a budget this year? x4....



## Jeremiahm

I need to buy four guys heavers for this fall. They need to be able to cast 8nbait. These guys aren't everyday surf fisherman, and these rods won't be used more than two weeks a year. Obviously, I want to do four rods as cheap as possible. I still use an old pinnacle absolute for my heaving. It works fine for me. Back in the day, the pinnacles were the best rod out there for the money. What is that rod today? It seems there are bunch of $150 rods now that are capable.  What is the diamond in the rough for that price range? Also, two of these rods will probably be spinners and the other two will be casting. Thanks.


----------



## Jeremiahm

Ok, what do I need to change in order to get some response? Is $150 not enough to get into the game? The cheaper factory rods that I've found with a heavy enough rod rating are the Daiwa Emcast and Emblem; Penn Battalion and Torque; St. Croix Mojo Surf; and various Tica models. I know none of them are 1508's or Saltiga's, but wouldn't they get the job done for the average midwesterner on the Banks once or twice a year?


----------



## AbuMike

Search the boats for Ocean Masters. They can be had cheap and will fit the bill fine.


----------



## Fish Hunter

Star has a 12' rod that will handle 8nbait for about 165. Very nice rod for the price and much lighter than some of the others


----------



## Jeremiahm

Fish Hunter said:


> Star has a 12' rod that will handle 8nbait for about 165. Very nice rod for the price and much lighter than some of the others



I didn't realize that ocean master's were still being made. I was hoping for something physically lighter than one of those. The Star there sounds good. That's a different company that All Star, correct? How's either compare to a tica? The tica's were really popular right after I got my Pinnacle. Are they still?


----------



## Orest

Where do you plan on fishing? And what spices of fish are you going after?

I would go with the Ocean Master for the money. I take it you will be soaking bait and not holding the rods, rod weight is not an issue.


----------



## fish bucket

many budget rods that are rated as n heavers(10-16oz) are way over rated............many will not through 8oz!
I would go to a shop that has a good selection of rods like penn,tica,lami surf kings and others and actually try them before you buy them.
bring a reel and a 10 oz sinker and see how much they bend.
$150 should get you a fairly nice rod


----------



## dawgfsh

Tica 12' would work. they're lighter than the ocean masters and load easier. They are on the light heaver side but will handle 8&bait, if these guys don't fish much it will be all they need.


----------



## fwade

I am an average midwesterner who has fished the surf one to two weeks a year for the last twenty years and owns many of the rods already mentioned in this thread. IMO the best rod(2 week a yr heaver) for the money is the Tsunami Trophy for ~$130


----------



## ez2cdave

TSUNAMI Trophy Series . . .


----------



## Jeremiahm

Where do I find the best price on a trophy?


----------



## fwade

Tackledirect. $125 for spinning, $130 conventional. $0 tax, $0 shipping for orders over $200.


----------



## chriscustom

go to basspro they have a couple 100.00 rods that are rated at 10oz. they'll do fine. I threw one the other day with 8oz and it threw it like a dream. I think it's a Pinnical


----------



## ez2cdave

Jeremiahm said:


> Where do I find the best price on a trophy?


Check AMAZON, also . . .


----------



## Carolina Rebel

In the marketplace here there is a Daiwa Saltiga heaver (NOT the Saltiga Ballistic) for $150.00. IMO you won't find a better heaver rod for the money.


----------



## markedwards

Penn prevail 12ft 4-10oz and it'll do 8&bait 99.00 from cabela's.


----------



## Jeremiahm

*heavy prevail?*



markedwards said:


> Penn prevail 12ft 4-10oz and it'll do 8&bait 99.00 from cabela's.


I didn't realize there was a 10ounce prevail?


----------



## Jeremiahm

Oh, I see that the spinning version doesn't go to 10 ounces, but the casting version does, on penn's website. 

Is the Torque wourth the extra $30? I see that those have fuji reel seats along with better guides. I'm not crazy about the split grip though.


----------



## markedwards

There is/was a spinning version i got mine from cabelas and there was a post on here a few months ago about the poster cracking his. I'm guessing penn stopped marketing them but they are out there.


----------



## Mastrbaitr

markedwards said:


> There is/was a spinning version i got mine from cabelas and there was a post on here a few months ago about the poster cracking his. I'm guessing penn stopped marketing them but they are out there.


i have the 11' with the gear guard just in case but so far ive used 6 n bait with it with no problem but if the other guys are cracking theirs maybe they should shell out the extra cash for carbon fiber like a cps.(in the process of saving for an 11' 2-5 oz cps for a battle 5k.


----------



## Jeremiahm

What is "gear guard?"


----------



## Mastrbaitr

$20 bps warranty for two yr plan. I got it because I had another 11' prevail but I fubared the guide by dropping it a few times. So I bought another one with the gear gaurd, took back the broken one and replaced it with a 10' prevail. Now I have a brand new 10' and 11' prevail all for $120 retail!


----------



## NASCAR

The torque is a crappy rod. The prevail or emcast would be better. If you get a tica be sure its the extra extra heavy model. The trophy series tsunami is probably the best for the buck.


----------



## Saltmonster

Jeremiahm said:


> I didn't realize there was a 10ounce prevail?


I have 2 prevails,the 10 & 12 conventional and had no problems out of either!The 10 is only rated 1-4 oz and it handles 6nbait easily,the 12 I use 8nbait all day, IMO the prevails very good rods for what they cost


----------



## afout07

I know its been mentioned but the Star Stellar surf rod is a great rod. Throws 8nbait just fine.


----------



## surfchunker

I don't have the Star Stellar Heaver but have the 9' 1-4 oz and that baby flat out slings 4 oz and a couple sand fleas and loads easy and has good bite detection ... been thinking about their heaver just based on the one I have


----------



## ez2cdave

Tsunami Trophy . . .


----------



## psychonerdbeast

another vote for tsunami trophies...6to10oz 12ft xxh comes in spinning or casting...on sale at digitaldagger.com


----------



## ez2cdave

psychonerdbeast said:


> another vote for tsunami trophies...6to10oz 12ft xxh comes in spinning or casting...on sale at digitaldagger.com


*
http://digitaldagger.com/rods/spinning.html#tsunami
*


----------



## moose22dog

I have a 11 ft spinning Tsunami Trophy and it's my go to rod..freaking love it. Also check out American rodsmith, there a broomstick you can find them on forums for sale under $100. I also have one of them paired with a fin nor 9500, if that tells you anything....
Tight lines moose


----------



## Jeremiahm

Ended up with a Penn prevail and a saltiga from red drum tackle. Threw 8 oz and bluefish heads all week for sharks, and felt the rod was ever overwhelmed. So far, so good. I'll get it to the casting field soon and see how it goes. I will say though, its a way lighter set up compared to the absolute and slosh! I don't know how the rod could be bested for the price? Very happy.


----------

